# Seachem prime



## Jaseon (24 Feb 2021)

Ive just got a 100ml bottle to try, but unsure of the doses. Im only using it for a small 12lt shrimp tank im setting up so read that its two drops per gallon, but only the 50ml bottles dispense in drops. Can i use one of these eye droppers that i have?


----------



## John q (24 Feb 2021)

You want about a ⅓ of a ml of prime for 12L of water at standard dose. 
Couldn't tell you how big your drops are but you could count then into a 5ml spoon or the seachem lid which is usual 5ml, then divide 5ml by the number of drops it takes, that would at least give you the value of one drop.

Alternatively try and get an insulin syringe (1ml) and add a third of that.


----------



## Wookii (24 Feb 2021)

One millilitre is 20 drops, so 12 litres is 6 drops.
(5ml x 20 drops / 200 litres x 12 litres)


----------



## Jaseon (24 Feb 2021)

I was thinking of just buying another bottle of the 50ml, and use the 100ml as a top up. I actually searched for how much is a drop of water, and found that a drop depends on what you are using to drop out of haha. It cant be far off the drops that come out of API test kits?

Im sure you cant overdose with this stuff unless you go crazy with it?


----------



## alto (24 Feb 2021)

Jaceree said:


> Can i use one of these eye droppers that i have?


Yes


----------



## Jaseon (24 Feb 2021)

alto said:


> Yes


See now thats what i want simple yes or no answers that appeal to what i want to hear lol.


----------



## aec34 (24 Feb 2021)

I’m about to have a similar problem - can you dilute it into a larger quantity of water, and then a use portions of that over a period of time?


----------



## Wookii (24 Feb 2021)

aec34 said:


> I’m about to have a similar problem - can you dilute it into a larger quantity of water, and then a use portions of that over a period of time?



No - I checked this with Seachem some time ago to see if I could dilute it for use with an auto doser, they said that Prime contains various stabilisers to ensure the working longevity of the solution. If you dilute those stabilisers they can’t guarantee that it will still continue to work as designed, which isn’t worth the risk with a product like this


----------



## aec34 (24 Feb 2021)

Great, thanks @Wookii - good intel 👍


----------



## Driftless (24 Feb 2021)

FYI - the cap is 5 ml.


----------



## mort (25 Feb 2021)

I just pour some in the lid and draw it into a 1ml syringe.


----------



## Sammy Islam (25 Feb 2021)

Why not





Driftless said:


> FYI - the cap is 5 ml.


That's what the bottle says, but i've measured it before and it was like 6-6.5ml per capful


----------



## Maf 2500 (25 Feb 2021)

Sammy Islam said:


> That's what the bottle says, but i've measured it before and it was like 6-6.5ml per capful


Lol, a good ploy from the marketing department to get people to buy more


----------



## Raws69 (25 Feb 2021)

I bought some glass pipettes off Amazon, got a pack that cover 1ml, 5ml and 10ml.
​


----------



## Jaseon (25 Feb 2021)

Raws69 said:


> I bought some glass pipettes off Amazon, got a pack that cover 1ml, 5ml and 10ml.
> ​


1ml treats 10 gal or 40 L. Which is obviously too much for nano tanks etc. Unless maybe making bigger batches to store? 

I know its concentrated, but im really surprised how little of this stuff you actually need to treat large volumes of water.


----------



## Jaseon (25 Feb 2021)

mort said:


> I just pour some in the lid and draw it into a 1ml syringe.


No good for nano tanks? Thats why i wanted to know the doses in drops. Which for my tank would be 6 drops or say 3 for a 50% water change.


----------



## Raws69 (25 Feb 2021)

Jaceree said:


> 1ml treats 10 gal or 40 L. Which is obviously too much for nano tanks etc. Unless maybe making bigger batches to store?
> 
> I know its concentrated, but im really surprised how little of this stuff you actually need to treat large volumes of water.





Jaceree said:


> 1ml treats 10 gal or 40 L. Which is obviously too much for nano tanks etc. Unless maybe making bigger batches to store?
> 
> I know its concentrated, but im really surprised how little of this stuff you actually need to treat large volumes of water.


Only fill it a third of the way 🤷‍♂️.  Not going to matter too much if slightly out.


----------



## Jaseon (25 Feb 2021)

Raws69 said:


> Only fill it a third of the way 🤷‍♂️.  Not going to matter too much if slightly out.



No i dont think it matters being a bit out as they state you can raise the doses when needed. The way my mind works is know the precise amount so i can see where i can break the rules with it. Im satisfied with the amount im using and the application of it, but it takes awhile to sink in lol.


----------



## mort (25 Feb 2021)

Jaceree said:


> No good for nano tanks? Thats why i wanted to know the doses in drops. Which for my tank would be 6 drops or say 3 for a 50% water change.



If your tank is 12 liters then for a 50% wc you need 0.15ml. I just pour the prime into the lid as I use a large bottle and the syringe can't draw it out beyond a certain point. This kind of syringe can easy and accurately draw the exact amount you need Omnifi Solo 1ml Sealed Small Quality Leur Slip Syringes cheap 10- 400 Free P&P  | eBay

If you want to use the dropper then it won't make much difference tbh.


----------



## Jaseon (25 Feb 2021)

mort said:


> If your tank is 12 liters then for a 50% wc you need 0.15ml. I just pour the prime into the lid as I use a large bottle and the syringe can't draw it out beyond a certain point. This kind of syringe can easy and accurately draw the exact amount you need Omnifi Solo 1ml Sealed Small Quality Leur Slip Syringes cheap 10- 400 Free P&P  | eBay
> 
> If you want to use the dropper then it won't make much difference tbh.


Right got you. I wouldn't have been able to work out that amount exactly formula wise. Although its safe what im using ill most probably look into ordering those syringes.


----------



## dcurzon (25 Feb 2021)

Just go to the local needle exchange and look jittery.


----------



## Jaseon (25 Feb 2021)

dcurzon said:


> Just go to the local needle exchange and look jittery.


Right?

I couldn't help thinking about all that when looking at those syringes.


----------



## mort (25 Feb 2021)

They are the same syringes you get in most marine test kits if it makes you feel any better.

Also in the marine world people used to go to the chemist asking for needles because they wanted them to inject their pest aiptasia anemones with lemon juice. A pretty current thing is pretending you are going on holiday to some malaria infested swamp as chloroquine is the latest drug for treating parasites in marine fish.


----------

